

Show HN: Curv - a wearable camera - broody

This is a hardware project that I&#x27;ve been working on the side. It&#x27;s a wearable camera (don&#x27;t roll your eyes yet) that captures events from a first person view. The difference between this and other wearable cameras is how it&#x27;s worn. I used a makerbot to print the enclosure and bought a spy cam and gutted it to fit inside the enclosure. The device sits snugly on top and around your neck. It looks more like LG&#x27;s around the neck bluetooth headset. Anyway, my reason for placing the camera there is that your neck experiences the least amount of shake and movement. And also because of the location and size of the device you can pack a much bigger battery. The whole motivation behind this camera is being able to passively record videos throughout your day in an unobtrusive manner. I know there are privacy issues regarding this but for me personally, I would like to capture events like while I&#x27;m traveling abroad or playing basketball. Activities where having a place to mount a traditional camera is impractical. Here are a couple videos with the prototype. What do you guys think?<p>Shooting around bball - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=m6IkydhtmPw<p>Gun Range - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=-bI0tja8JVc<p>Random walk - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=F2USBtarzBw<p>Ride in a lambo - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=8UNNZ2FINmI
======
amakaruk
Put the files on Github? Nice work

